# Finecast resin vs Pewter



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

So I had the pleasure of picking up a couple new models that are the new finecast resin and I personally would pick these resin models over the pewter ones any day. The are much easier to work with, easier to clean up the mold trimmings (you don't need a bloody file), and in my opinion, have more detail to them then the pewter models. I even have two of the exact same models to compare by (big meks with force field generators) and love the resin much better than the pewter. But that's my opinion and I've kind of heard a split jury on this matter so I figured I pose the question, metal or resin, which would you prefer?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The resin. A million times over. Easier to assemble, easier to paint, has more detail. A couple miscasts and a price-rise won't keep me away from the stuff.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I like the idea that the resin is MUCH lighter (and less prone to hit-the-floor-and shatterage) than the pewter. Not much of a difference for the Marine players, but imagine a DE player trying to lug around pewter Wracks and Grotesques?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Hard to comment really, I'm the only person in the entire universe who hasn't actually managed to get hold of a Finecast mini yet.
If the detail is really as good as people claim then it should be a good thing, I'm yet to be convinced though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not have any but I know when playing my Wraithguard army it does get heavy, esp since most of my WLs are still pewter as well .


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, i forgot to mention how easily the pewter models brake apart. These hold up better and easier to put back together if something does snap off.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I can say that I'm considering replacing my metal Avater with a finecast one. I'm really getting sick of gluing him back together.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe I have been unlucky but so far the bubble content and seam Mis-alignment in the Finecast I have bought has been bloody awful.

And before it's said I went through every blister in the shop and they were all of the same naffness.

In a odd coincidence I was after the same mini as the OP, Big Mek with KFF.

With the amount of filling and replacement of detail in the FC KFF it will take me longer than prepping the metal version would ever have taken.

I have been working with metal minis for years and have no trouble with pinning and prep for them.

Neither do my minis fall apart.

SO for now I am going to seek out metals in preference to FC, maybe in six months I will check FC again but until I can walk into GW pick up a blister in confidence of it being up to scratch I'm not bothering with it.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Resin is good. Working with it can be harmful (dust). I'm yet to see any of these 'finecasts'. I would like to get hold of some to compare with my 'pinkcasts' :wink:
The search for airbubbles - Hold your mini up to the light, bright light will show the bubbles.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Maybe I have been unlucky but so far the bubble content and seam Mis-alignment in the Finecast I have bought has been bloody awful.
> 
> And before it's said I went through every blister in the shop and they were all of the same naffness.
> 
> ...


The one I have looks perfectly fine, just a tiny pinhole size surface bubble on the "blade" of his wrench. Sounds like bad luck though in your case. I have heard though that there are some really bad batches of minis that have been shipped but thus far I haven't had any problems. I've also bought a nurgle daemon prince in the finecast and the only problem I had with him was an armhole not lining up with the peg on his body. Though, that was easily fixed. I seem to come across that sort of problem far more frequently with pewter minis and I can't pin to save my soul so it's a bit more work to correct the pewter ones for me at least.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

besides the assembly which I find to be a massive pain in the ass, I like pewter better because I like having a little weight behind my specail characters.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Resin, as it is easier to build. Should be far less pinning and GS'ing, if any. Although I have noticed some bits missing on a couple of models, looks like it has crumbled away.

I still haven't recovered from the stress of building my son's metal Bloodthirster...

Reavsie


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I never used to have a problem with pinning and sticking metal mini's together. also i didn't juggle with them so didn't find them smashing very often (unless my missus was around...how can she bump the table from the other side of the room?). I will likewise be searching for preowned metal mini's where possible from now on, i tend to pain, strip and repaint models quite a lot and Nitro mors is much easier to strip metal with than dettol on plastic. I'm not even sure if the dettol will work on fincast.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The resin, by a huge margin. If you just play the tabletop game and don't worry about converting etc, then it doesn't make any difference anyway - they look the same (stick some fishing weights under the base if you like a bit of weight in a model, this also makes them pretty much impossible to tip over even stood halfway up the side of difficult terrain). And if you're into converting and so forth, then it's all win - so much easier to work with. I've already bought a couple of models in FC that I've always liked the look of but avoided because of being in a medium that's so hard to work with conversion-wise; last week I picked up a box of Raptors for this precise reason.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I say metal all they way!! I've only ever had a casting issue with ONE model. So far I've had issues with 3 Crap Cast models. Marneus Calgar w/ Honor Guard, Techmarine w/ Servitors, and Vanguard Marines. Only my Assault Chaplain came out OK. And by "OK" I mean not horribly disfigured like his fellow marines.
What's the point of paying more if you still need to "fix" air bubbles? I expect to get what I pay for. Who cares if the new Crap Cast models are so detailed that you can count the pimples on their ass, if there's a shit ton of air bubble.
Imagine if Microsoft followed the same mentality as GW. Computers would cost as much as cars. Yeah, it's better, but also alot cheaper to make. In fact I've heard it only cost around 10% to make compared to metal.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

So far from what I have seen the finecast resin appears to be a better option.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, the bubbles aren't great in Fine Cast, but having worked with the FW stuff quite a bit i'd say this stuff is far better to work with and better quality. I hop FW adopt the same resin soon. The amount of times I dropped Logan this week and he's not broken. if he were metal I'd be sobbing over a pile of half painted broken bits right now...


----------



## shadow reaper (Apr 26, 2011)

Finecast all the way, lighter, easier to work with, more detail, conversion possibilities, the list goes on & on.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ill be finding out more when i do my raptors conversion


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

now dont get me wrong the resin is amazing over the metal but i dont think GW are doing it right.


----------



## Azwaz (Feb 16, 2011)

I've seen metel models come out bent, and not just in the easy way that you can straighten them... but like my friends Broadside Battle Suits... one of the railguns was bent so that one of the two struts of the gun was longer... I did what I could for it. I've seen Finecast have the same problem though. To be honest I am pretty disappointed with the amount of bubbles in the finecast, I was really surprised. I've never seen that kind of thing on the metel ones. But the finecast models being lighter alone may even be worth it. I can sympthise with people having dropped models and the mass of the metal ones encourages them to explode... but also, models rubbing together. Sometimes they do, knock against each other, or getting picked up together, someone isnt concerntraiting or maybe the model just falls onto its side. It doesnt break but it takes the paint of all the edges. Thats a bit dishearteing, painting your model, then the weight of it makes the paint rub of when it touches something.

I've yet to buy a finecast model yet, I guess I'm just hoping they iron out the kinks with miscasts, big bubbles and seems. Then I guess I'll either be one of the lucky ones or unlucky ones. I wonder if Games Workshops all over the place have finecast models they cant get rid of because of a fault that can be seen through the packaging...


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Maybe I have been unlucky but so far the bubble content and seam Mis-alignment in the Finecast I have bought has been bloody awful.
> 
> SO for now I am going to seek out metals in preference to FC, maybe in six months I will check FC again but until I can walk into GW pick up a blister in confidence of it being up to scratch I'm not bothering with it.


I agree the models I have seen have been utter crap. Like you I will wait six months and see if they can fix the problems.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind picking up the faulty ones at a discount >.>


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> I wouldn't mind picking up the faulty ones at a discount >.>


The Warp has tainted your sick mind if you think GW would give ANYTHING at a discount. lol


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> The Warp has tainted your sick mind if you think GW would give ANYTHING at a discount. lol


Lol, well I didn't say it was _likely._


----------



## Gulstaf (Aug 15, 2008)

I personally like the new finecast models, I plan to do many a conversion when I have some more money on my hands. I did however get a miscast in my first finecast, I bought the new varghulf only to see thats tail was encased in resin. Rather than looking upon this with misery I insted see it as a challenge to make a new unique tail for it and already have a little something in mind. not to mention after showing it to my dealer and him sending pictutres to his rep, I got another perfectly fine varghulf! so bonus for me!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I was browsing the finecast section on GW's website and I can think of one unit they they've switched to finecast that whether it came out perfect or messed up it could work either way.....plague marines.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I got the recast of the raptors and to me they look quite superb. Im definately gonna have an easy time adding the wings form the scourges box to em


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the look of the new finecasts, and I'm sure they're more practical to use, but I still like the old pewter models more. There's just something 'old school' about them that the finecast models just don't have. But the old metal models are pretty much gone from the GW website (I finished the infantry component of my Mordian army just in time it seems), so I think I'll just have to accept the fact that things change.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, as GW is in charge I'm rather certain there won't be a choice as to what you can get (outside of ebay and what have you). Large units I never understood why they did in pewter anyways (like the plague marines).


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

More and more I want to get my dirty little claws on some finecast models. Now if only they would switch over Vostroyans to finecast.....


----------

